# Wyeast Belgium Abbey Ale Ii



## Effect (12/12/08)

I am brewing the Fly Blown Belgium at the moment. As it is the first time I have used a liquid yeast - I want to get the most out of it.

I want to put another brew down on the yeast cake, I just don't want to do another Fly Blown Belgium.

Does anyone know of a recipe that would go great with the abbey ale II, or just a base recipe for belgium blondes or pale ales that would go great with this yeast.

Much appreciated.

Phil


----------



## newguy (12/12/08)

I made a really good Belgian pale ale a while back. Very simple recipe, 70% pale 2 row, 30% munich, shoot for an OG of 1.055. I went with a single bittering addition (90 min) for 23 IBU. If you want a low hop aroma, do a single hop addition for 45 minutes but scale the IBUs back to ~20. Simple recipe, but it makes for a really nice beer.

I just made a Belgian Blond and while it's still conditioning, it is tasting really good. Again, a simple recipe: 97% pale 2 row, 3% honey malt (but you could substitute aromatic malt if you can't find honey malt), OG of 1.070. 18 IBU from a single bittering addition.


----------



## reviled (12/12/08)

Instead of pitching onto the yeast cake, have a read through This and bottle the yeast cake, then split it off into bottles or test tubes... This was you can get x bottles of generation 2 yeast and get heaps of batches out of it...

When I smack my pack and make a starter, I split the stater off into 6-8 300ml bottles, then make another starter with one of them, and put the rest in the fridge... Then ill use the yeast cake from the first batch a couple of times, but still have a heap of gen 1 yeast in the fridge B) Makes the $15 odd dollars for the smack pack seem like nothing, and ive even been doing it with dried yeast just to stretch the distance out of it...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/12/08)

Made this with 1214 

Came out rather nicely - held at 24*C

Batch Size (L): 16.00 Wort Size (L): 16.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.58
Anticipated OG: 1.072
Anticipated SRM: 3.4
Anticipated IBU: 32.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 65

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.6 3.60 kg. JW Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
21.4 0.98 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 1.046 1

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 3.72 10.3 60 min.
10.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 10.15 18.8 60 min.
10.00 g. Saaz Pellet 3.20 2.4 25 min.
10.00 g. Saaz Pellet 3.20 1.0 5 min.

Yeast
-----
Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Ale

And this to build up the yeast - held @ 20*C

Batch Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.65
Anticipated OG: 1.052
Anticipated SRM: 12.1
Anticipated IBU: 29.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 65

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
43.0 2.00 kg. JW Vienna Australia 1.036 5
38.7 1.80 kg. JW Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
17.2 0.80 kg. Weyermann - Munich II (Dark) Germany 1.038 9
1.1 0.05 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.029 575

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 20.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 8.4 25 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
Wyeast 1214 - Belgian Ale


----------



## PostModern (12/12/08)

Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*.


----------



## neonmeate (12/12/08)

+ 1 Belgian Belgian Belgian Belgian!!!!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/12/08)

Hi Phillip, I agree with Newguy here. 
It makes a very tasty Belgian Pale Ale. 
I brewed one with a base of Pale malt and home roasted pale malt and was extremly happy with the result.
There were certainly some specialty grains in that too. I will try and locate the recipe and post it here.

I think the yeast would also go pretty nicely in a Dubbel, some recipes here:

http://www.specialtymalts.com/tech_center/dubbel.html

I hope the Fly Blown turns out to your taste.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Effect (12/12/08)

PostModern said:


> Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*, Belgi*an*.



2:56am


----------

